# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Black Boar expanding

## Ian Macintyre

I am pleased to announce that Black Boar Swordsmanship School is expanding.  We will shortly open a new North Edinburgh Chapter.

Details on venue, times and classes will follow in a week or so, but I can announce North Edinburgh will run weekly classes in the core Black Boar weapon systems, with instruction given by the school Instructor Ian Macintyre and the Provost Phil Crawley.  Likely start is end June 2011 at a venue in the Goldenacre / Inverleith area of North Edinburgh.

Black Boar Cupar, as it shall now be known, will carry on exactly as it is now, with weekly classes still being held every Monday at the Cupar YMCA.

----------

